# Best cardio training for a CMA ?



## bowser666 (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanted to ask all the experts here what they would recommend for good cardio routines.  Let's keep in mind that I am 32 5"11" about 30 pounds overweight. ( About 215) , so actually might be more like 35-40   . I am smoke free for about 4 months but when I get into cardio I gas waaaaaay too soon. Part of my goal in getting into MA again was to get in shape, granted I have only been back for 2 months , but I refuse to let my crappy cardio condition get in the way. What can you fine folks recommend I do? I also have been training really hard at my school , but want to incorporate weights, and cardio as well into my routine.  I do not want to "overtrain" though. Any pointers are certainly appreciated.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone other than myself.  I started out just walking for a bit every day (15 min. to a half hour).  After a month or so of this, I noticed that I am less winded during training.  This summer I have started to swim laps in addition to walking and hope to start light jogging later on.  BTW, I am 50 years old and currently about 25 pounds overweight for my height and built.  since I started walking 4 months ago...I have lost 14 pounds.  One thing though watch what and how you eat.  that will make a difference too...especially when it comes to energy.

- Jeff -


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

Start off slow maybe walk 30 mins for a week maybe 3 or 4 times.

Next week 20 mins walk 10 mins light jog 3 or 4 times a week.

Week after 15 min walk 15 min jog.

And so on. You can adjust it just don't cheat yourself.

Maybe write it down to keep track of your progress.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

Which CMA?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Maybe write it down to keep track of your progress.


I think this part is important... you can sometimes forget how much you have progressed. Keep decent records.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Which CMA?


Xue  -  I am studying Northern Longfist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Xue - I am studying Northern Longfist.


 
Then I suggest the best cardio is Northern Long Fist itself. Do the form over and over again. Work at doing the form properly and get cardio all at the same time

I did Shaolin Long Fist years ago and it was pretty good cardio all by itself.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 19, 2008)

Jump rope.

-OR-

Do burpees.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Jump rope.
> 
> -OR-
> 
> Do burpees.



What the heck is a burpee ?


 I do plan on picking up a jump rope this weekend though.  I do agree that Shaolin Longfist in itself is great cardio but I am looking for other things to do as well. Just to give me a little variety. I appreciate all the feedback though.  Got my 2nd belt test next week so I am gonna train hard


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> What the heck is a burpee ?
> 
> 
> I do plan on picking up a jump rope this weekend though.  I do agree that Shaolin Longfist in itself is great cardio but I am looking for other things to do as well. Just to give me a little variety. I appreciate all the feedback though.  Got my 2nd belt test next week so I am gonna train hard



Burpees are... well, they're painful (but effective), that's what they are!

From Wikipedia:



> Start in a push up position.
> Do one push up.
> Quickly jump feet forward to a squatting position, like in a squat thrust.
> Jump high into the air, bringing your knees up to your chest & raising your hands above your head.
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

You can always come in train with me and in a month you would be in cardio fit for anything.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> What the heck is a burpee ?


 
painful and rather good cardio



bowser666 said:


> I am looking for other things to do as well.


 
300 kicks with your right leg followed by 300 kicks with your left leg followed by 300 strikes with your right hand followed by 300 strikes with your left hand.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> You can always come in train with me and in a month you would be in cardio fit for anything.



1 month to undo a decade of abuse on my body ?  Yikes,   you won't be cutting off any limbs right to lower my weight ?    Sounds like a month from hell.  I sadly have to many commitments , work, apt. , pet, etc.......  to be able to take a month off.  Somes excercise recomendations would be great though.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Burpees are... well, they're painful (but effective), that's what they are!
> 
> From Wikipedia:


Burpess sound pretty intense.  I take they are called that because they smoke you , and you end up puking after?  If that is the case I will sure to be outside when I try these.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

Start out with walking. It may sound kind of boring, but it will begin to increase your cardio fitness. You will find yourself less winded over time. If you go straight to hard core cardio at this point, I think you'll end up frustrated. Any cardio is good cardio. Take it slow and work your way up.  Also, Xue's suggestion of just training, is excellent. :asian: You _will_ find it becoming easier. Congratulations on the smoking cessation!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 20, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Start out with walking. It may sound kind of boring, but it will begin to increase your cardio fitness. You will find yourself less winded over time. If you go straight to hard core cardio at this point, I think you'll end up frustrated. Any cardio is good cardio. Take it slow and work your way up.


Jade Tigress has offered some excellent advice here. Doesn't have to be every day either--may just two of the days a week when you don't train. Remember, you have to take some time to rest and recover, too, especially the first year or two.


> Also, Xue's suggestion of just training, is excellent. :asian: You _will_ find it becoming easier.


I practice a CMA, too, and every time I work out with a partner, I'm in better shape. Don't let the number of reps become an obstacle, though. Not all of us can be Xue.  I notice the hardest workouts for me are the ones involving a partner, because someone else will always push us harder than we'll push ourselves (learned that from an old boxing coach in the 60s--over and over again).



> Congratulations on the smoking cessation!


Second that. :asian:

Could you do us a favor and give us updates every few months or so? It's inspiring for some of us to keep pluggin ourselves to hear about other's successes--even failures, cuz they're just part of success.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Not all of us can be Xue.  I notice the hardest workouts for me are the ones involving a partner, because someone else will always push us harder than we'll push ourselves (learned that from an old boxing coach in the 60s--over and over again).


 
It has nothing to do with me... it is more fear of my sifu :whip:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> 1 month to undo a decade of abuse on my body ? Yikes, you won't be cutting off any limbs right to lower my weight ?  Sounds like a month from hell. I sadly have to many commitments , work, apt. , pet, etc....... to be able to take a month off. Somes excercise recomendations would be great though.


 
Get yourself a 15lbs medicine ball, run with it, kick while holding it do squart thrust and while getting back up, have someone throw you the ball. Bag work 15 minutes on and only 30 seconds rest, do five sets every other day. Also do alot of short sprints and light jogging in between.

There are a few for the moment.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> It has nothing to do with me... it is more fear of my sifu :whip:


Yeah, I hear that. 



> Get yourself a 15lbs medicine ball, run with it, kick while holding it do squart thrust and while getting back up, have someone throw you the ball. Bag work 15 minutes on and only 30 seconds rest, do five sets every other day. Also do alot of short sprints and light jogging in between.


Advice from a true Professional. :bangahead:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Get yourself a 15lbs medicine ball, run with it, kick while holding it do squart thrust and while getting back up, have someone throw you the ball. Bag work 15 minutes on and only 30 seconds rest, do five sets every other day. Also do alot of short sprints and light jogging in between.
> 
> There are a few for the moment.


 
Oh sure go old school on him


----------

